
Ask HN: What are you working on? - glitch003
What are you working on?  Why is it cool?  Is it a side project or your main gig?
======
stevetjoa
In the spirit of releasing things before they're ready...

I've been working on Violin.io ([https://violin.io](https://violin.io)) since
2015. It's eventually intended to be interactive sheet music in the browser
synced with YouTube recordings of classical music through the use of music
information retrieval (MIR) algorithms. For example, click on the score at
measure 50, and you'll get a YouTube video at measure 50, and you can change
among different performances of that work at measure 50.

To view my rejected application for the inaugural Classical Goes Tech pitch
competition last November, see
[https://stevetjoa.com/classicalgoestech/](https://stevetjoa.com/classicalgoestech/).

There remains technical challenges, so for now you won't find much yet other
than well-tagged and categorized videos of classical works without sheet
music. But I'm actively working on it.

You can help. If you frequently listen to or perform classical music, contact
me at steve at violin io. I would like to know what specific works interest
you. Currently, I'd prefer to focus on strings or piano, and
Bach/Mozart/Beethoven/Brahms, and preferably chamber. But I'm open to all
suggestions. (I think there's merit to pleasing a narrow audience very well,
and with classical music variety being enormous, it can get out of hand
quickly.)

------
patrickgordon
A personal CRM of sorts. I want to use it to manage my family/social/colleague
relationships.

Little things like noting spouses names and children's names, writing notes
about encounters we have and something they mention that could be good to
bring up next time, setting reminders - e.g. give X a call about Y, adding
birthdays (and getting reminded ahead of time), preferred coffee/beverage.
etc.

Currently as a web app but will also look to do a React Native app at some
point.

------
atroyn
As a side project I'm building a computer vision framework and hardware sensor
for mobile robots. The target users are people who want to build applications
for vision based autonomy, but don't want to go through the hassle of building
the full 'stack' themselves.

The sensor is designed to be plug-and-play, so like the Kinect it just works
out of the box.

The basic building blocks are in place now, and I'm currently working on C++
and Python APIs, and considering a Swift API.

~~~
kartikkumar
That's really cool. Do you have anything published online at the moment?

~~~
atroyn
I expect to have v0.1 out in October, will post a 'Show HN' then.

------
creichert
I'm trying to make web service testing better with Assertible
([https://assertible.com](https://assertible.com)). Our motivations:

\- For many small-medium sized organizations,developers manually test changes
deployed to production and staging environments even if automated testing is
already in place.

\- Automated testing of a web service is much quicker and less error-prone
then testing many workflows separately.

\- Automating checks for security (coming soon), data validation (JSON, HTML),
response times, and other assertions which are difficult for developers to
test manually on every deployment.

\- Scheduled health checks which let you know when the service is down (email,
Slack, integrations)

Currently, we are focusing on automated post-deployment testing. Our primary
goal is to connect into your current CI pipeline in a turn-key fashion;
similar to how TravisCI and CircleCI work. We have support for GitHub
deployments which can be used by services like Heroku, CircleCI, etc.

Here are some of the latest pictures of our GitHub status integrations coming
soon:
[https://twitter.com/AssertibleApp/status/755115483209228288](https://twitter.com/AssertibleApp/status/755115483209228288)

------
connorgarrity42
I am working on a project that some of you might be interested in. Put simply
we have built a database of beautiful underused spaces in major cities such as
New York, San Francisco, and DC. (Over a hundred convenient spaces already) We
are first launching a mindfulness & wellness brand that leverages these
beautiful underused spaces a long with a few permanent studio spaces for
mindfulness-linked yoga, meditation, and fitness offerings.

Particularly, the marketing of meditation as a commercial entity is largely
stuck in the 1960's and we hope our brand with accessible and approachable
offerings can shift this dynamic. The research backing meditation is enormous,
but their still lacks many places where it can be done in ideal group settings
with great instructors. Additionally, our platform of spaces significantly
reduces overhead so great instructors with solid followings will truly be able
to get paid significantly. It is our hope that this can create a virtuous
cycle of attracting more quality meditation and mindfulness instructors into
our society. Any thoughts on the specifics of building out a mvp of a map
based app would be very much appreciated. Feel free to check out our very
basic pre-launch site at 2b-infinite.com or to shoot me a line wat
Connor@2b-infinite.com.

------
danielhooper
I am working on a social app for meeting people over coffee/tea. I am aiming
to simplify the process of setting up initial meetings, whether it is to chat
with a developer at a company you're applying to, seek advice from a seasoned
entrepreneur, or just find someone to jam on synthesizers with.

The core concept is that you are incentivized into meeting people because as
part of your profile other people will know what your favourite local coffee
shop/bakery/cafe/whatever is and what you like from there so they will know
what to buy you. You basically get to name your own price for a short
conversation, or on the flip side, cheaply buy time from people whom you would
otherwise not know where to find.

Haven't been writing any code I can't easily reuse for other ideas because I'm
barely starting to validate the idea, but hopefully I can generate some
interest in it as I think there are simple paths to monetization.

------
paekut
I am working on Comtify ([https://comtify.com](https://comtify.com)). We
intend to kill email - seriously, no kidding!

Currently, Comtify behaves as an advanced collaboration tool. From a single
page, you can do task management, knowledge sharing, file sharing, calendaring
& scheduling, bug tracking in a highly intuitive manner.

What we are currently building is injecting the features of an email client
into Comtify. This would mean that it would become the first collaboration
tool which not only makes your intra-team work easy, but also inter-team
communication (which currently happens over email).

This would also equip Comtify with a single-user utility - you won't have to
invite your team to use it. So you can be a single person from a team using
it, while other might not.

Your thoughts?

------
gentleteblor
I just released my side project: JobRudder [1]. It's a career management app
for the individual. It's got one click resume and performance review
generation, career analytics etc.

[1]: [https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com)

I built it because i realized:

\- Even if i work hard (i do) and smart (i try), a great career isn't just
going to happen to me. I have to make it.

\- Updating my resumes, writing performance reviews, all the career/hr tasks i
dislike are necessary tools. My work speaks for itself but it needs help.

\- I don't own my own career data, it's split up in all the employee
engagement/hr compliance/goal setting systems i've used at all the companies
i've worked for.

~~~
jordansmith
This looks interesting. It would be nice if you had some video/photos of the
dashboard / features so you can see what it all looks like before making an
account.

~~~
gentleteblor
As requested, i've added screenshots to the landing page. I also updated the
messaging. Hopefully things are clearer now.

Thanks for checking it out.

------
drakonka
I'm working on a snail simulation side project.

------
morbido
TL;DR a web app that finds travel destinations according to your budget
[http://www.wanderapp.me](http://www.wanderapp.me)

A project me and my GF have been hacking for the past few weeks for a problem
we've had - we had money and available dates but didn't know where to go,
so... we decided to build a web app that let's you enter your budget and
available dates and you get places which fits that budget. we took a vacation
shortly after the product was built ;)

------
dhruvkar
An internal database of (potential) customers, searchable by non-tech sales
people in order to generate lists to go after. Segmentation driven primarily
by locale, and the company's location in the supply chain. Database includes
company as well as employee information, enriched by something like clearbit,
and other scraped sources. Side project.

------
probinso
Developing software to visualize and categorize street lamp bulbs and
understand different kinds of light pollution at low cost.

(side project)

~~~
antoineMoPa
Do you know about the LSPDD?

[http://galileo.graphycs.cegepsherbrooke.qc.ca/app/en/home](http://galileo.graphycs.cegepsherbrooke.qc.ca/app/en/home)

(I coded it for a teacher and now other students are working on it)

~~~
probinso
Thanks for pointing me to this, this is amazing.

------
struct
I've been working on making my deep NLP model Dracula work in the browser and
on node.js. Here it is doing sentiment analysis:
[http://dracula.sentimentron.co.uk/sentiment-
demo/](http://dracula.sentimentron.co.uk/sentiment-demo/)

------
fananta
My side project is a web app to publish product updates
([http://productmap.co](http://productmap.co)). Right now, working on letting
users leave feedback and suggest things they want to see in your product.

------
fiftyacorn
Small website to create GPS Heatmaps -

[http://www.gpsheatmap.com](http://www.gpsheatmap.com)

I built it to learn python and some sports api's for another project

------
max_
I am building a Crypto exchange!!! :D

